# First two Rolls!!!!!



## aggiezach (May 30, 2004)

Developed my first two rolls of film tonight  They turned out pretty well I think. I'll try to scan the negatives later this week so I can really see how they turned out. I'm still waiting for some of the stuff to make prints to come in the mail so hopefully I'll be scanning some prints soon as well!  Thanks for the help you all have provided! This Dark Room stuff is AWESOME! 

Thanks
Zach


----------



## oriecat (May 31, 2004)

Awesome, Zach!!   Can't wait to see it.


----------

